# 1968 Trio Schwinn Krates



## supertone (Dec 17, 2012)

Here are my finished, unless I find something else to do to them, 1968 first year Schwinn Krates. The Orange and Apple are original paint rides. 

Supertone


----------



## DMNCLNR (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice work!  Those look very impressive


----------



## mcmfw2 (Dec 23, 2012)

*68's*

Looking good Tony!  

All I need is a 68 Apple to complete my set...


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 24, 2012)

*Nice bikes Tony!*

Was here learning a little about Balloon tire bikes and saw your post. Those are the nicest three 68's I have seen in a long time, and I know the work you put into them! 

Hope you have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sambikeman (Dec 25, 2012)

*68,s*

GREAT LOOKING KRATES SUPERTONE.........


----------



## supertone (Jan 2, 2013)

*Thanks all!*

Happy New Year.... 

I might know of a nice 68 Apple for sale, I'll see if I can find it.

Supertone


----------



## mcmfw2 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Trio*

Thanks Tony...

Mark


----------

